# بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندسين



## MIKEL MIK (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندسين*

*بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندسين*

*






الأربعاء، 17 نوفمبر  2010 - 17:51
كتب رضا حبيشى ـ تصوير ماهر إسكندر 

رصدت عدسة "اليوم السابع" فى ثانى أيام عيد الأضحى حالات تحرش ومعاكسات على كورنيش النيل أمام ماسبيرو وكوبرى قصر النيل، فيما نشبت مشاجرات بين بعض الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات، وشهدت المراكب النيلية والأتوبيس النهرى بماسبيرو والجامعة والساحل وأثر النبى إقبالا من الشباب والفتيات الذين بدأوا يتراقصون على أنغام الأغانى الشعبية.

وشهدت شوارع المهندسين بالجيزة انتشار الحمير التى استخدمها الشباب كوسيلة للتنزه، وخاصة فى شارعى أحمد عرابى وجامعة الدول العربية، كما انتشر الباعة الجائلون فى أماكن تجمعات المواطنين بالمتنزهات وكورنيش النيل والميادين العامة، فيما فرض بعض الباعة سيطرتهم على بعض أماكن المنتزهات، وفرضوا وسائل ضغط على المواطنين للشراء منهم.

كما شهدت أماكن المنتزهات وكورنيش النيل تواجدًا كبيراً من الأجانب الذى خرجوا ليشاركوا المصريين فى عيدهم.
وسيطرت حالة هدوء عام وانسياب مرورى على شوارع القاهرة التى تركها المواطنون ليقضوا ثانى أيام العيد بالمتنزهات العامة وكورنييش النيل، حيث شهدت هذه الأماكن تزاحماً كبيراً من الشباب والفتيات والأسر التى خرجت من منازلها لقضاء العيد.








صبية يلاحقون الفتيات






و معاكسات






الحمير فى المهندسين






الفتيات الصغيرات لم تنج من المعاكسة






التحرشات وصلت لحد محاولات إمساك اليدين






إصرار على التحرش






محاولة فاشلة للتعارف






زحام على الرصيف






حتى الأجانب طالتهم المعاكسات






الرقص فى رحلة نيلية






الوجود الأمنى لم يمنع المعاكسات






* *مشاجرة  و الأمن يحاول فضها

المصدر*






​


----------



## abokaf2020 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

مصر الامن والامان


----------



## govany shenoda (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

هو ده العيد كل سنه يحصل المشاكل ديه في العيد
خلاص احنا حافظنا الي هما بيعملوه
ميرسي للخبر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

*شكرا ع مروركم

ماريان وجوفاني
​*


----------



## marmora jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

تفتكر يا مايكل ان الحاجات دي بتحصل في العيد وبس ؟​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*




marmora jesus قال:


> تفتكر يا مايكل ان الحاجات دي بتحصل في العيد وبس ؟​




*اكيد بتحصل كل يوم 
بس في العيد بتزيد قوي عن حدها
والمشكله بقي ان في بنات بتستني العيد عشان كده
وشوفت بنفسي في بلدي هنا 
شوفت بلاوي سوده كتير*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*



mikel coco قال:


> *اكيد بتحصل كل يوم *
> *بس في العيد بتزيد قوي عن حدها*
> *والمشكله بقي ان في بنات بتستني العيد عشان كده*
> *وشوفت بنفسي في بلدي هنا *
> ...


 

البلد نفسها مقرفة
وبرده هتلاقي ناس سواء ولاد او بنات مقرفين
ربنا يرحمنا بجد​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

*ده العادى يعنى ..
*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

طول عمرهم كدا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

*شكرا ع مروركم

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*




> *الوجود الأمنى لم يمنع المعاكسات*


 
ده بمناسبة ان العيد فرحة هههههههههه

الخير ده اساسى كل عيد

شكرا مايكل​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

شكراا

للخبر والمجهود والصور

سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## حمورابي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

*ماهذه التصرفات . ! 
شباب يلاحقون الفتيات . !
حتى الحيوانات مع إحترامي للحيوانات لا اريد ان اجرح مشاعرها . 
لاتفعل هذه الأمور . 
على العموم . 

كل نحاح وانتم منكوحين . سعداء وراضين ومرضيين . 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

*شكرا ع مروركم

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## عراقي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

هذه هيا حياتي هذه هو ديني الاسلامي الغبي​


----------



## just member (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

كلام فاضي بجد وقلة ادب من المصريين


----------



## zezza (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

كل عيد بيحصل نفس المشكلة دى !!و برضه البنات مصرة تخرج لوحدها من غير اهلها .يبقى ده اسمه ايه ؟!!
ربنا يرحمنا البلد بقت صعبة خالص


----------



## Nemo (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

المعاكسات دى بقت ظاهرة فى كل يوم
بس فى الاعياد بتبقى بشكل بشع 
متعرفش بيفوقوا بعد صيام
ولا ما بيصدقوا البنات تلبس حلو هههههههههههه
معرفش يعنى بس ظاهرة سيئة جدا انا معت نزول ايام اعيادهم من وقت الاغتصاب الجماعى اللى كان فى البلد من سنتين حتى لو معى حدا
ميرسى ع الموضوع يا سم هههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

_*ده الطبيعي في كل عيد 
شكرا عراقي وجوجو وزيزا ع مروركم​*_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*




Nemo قال:


> المعاكسات دى بقت ظاهرة فى كل يوم
> بس فى الاعياد بتبقى بشكل بشع
> متعرفش بيفوقوا بعد صيام
> ولا ما بيصدقوا البنات تلبس حلو هههههههههههه
> ...




*بتقولي حاجه يابت :act19:​*


----------



## Nemo (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*




mikel coco قال:


> *بتقولي حاجه يابت :act19:​*



مالكش دعوة بيا
روح نام يلا ..... بلا خيبة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*




nemo قال:


> مالكش دعوة بيا
> روح نام يلا ..... بلا خيبة



*لما ارخم عليكي الاول​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

*المسلمين زباله و ربنا ياخدهم واحد واحد*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

*ميرسي تروث ع مرورك

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## عضو صريح (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

احنا نحب اخواننا المصريين اهل التوحيد وقلعة اتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*




عضو صريح قال:


> احنا نحب اخواننا المصريين اهل التوحيد وقلعة اتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم




*انتوا مين بقي ياعم الحبيب​*


----------



## SALVATION (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

_ربنا يهدى_
_شكراا للخبر والصور مايكل_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

*شكرا تووني ع مرورك

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## bent almalk (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

*صحيح فى بنات  اوحش من الولاد

ربنا يحمينا

حتى عيدهم عيد ؟؟؟؟؟    زيهم   


شكرا للخبر 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## qwyui (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

هو دة اصلهم ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

*شكرا ع مروركم

وربنا يهديهم​*


----------



## MAJI (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

كل ممنوع مرغوب
دينهم يمنع المخالطة بين الجنسين
المخالطة الاجتماعية وامام اعين الاباء والامهات
فالشابات والشباب ينتهزون العيد للتنفيس عن الحرمان الي عايشينوا
وطبعا كل ما يبنى على خطأ يكون خطأ
شكرا على الخبر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور : تحرشات و معاكسات على كورنيش النيل فى ثانى أيام العيد .. و مشاجرات بين الشباب للتسابق على الفتيات.. و الحمير وسيلة التنزه فى شوارع المهندس*

*شكرا maji ع رايك

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------

